# how to repair parquet



## ellen (Nov 19, 2006)

: : My water line from the fridge leaked into the next room, where OLD parquet squares have buckled up into several mountain ranges. Is the parquet worth repairing, or should I pull them up and put down a new floor? Of course, I am in the process of getting the house on the market to sell!


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Nov 19, 2006)

I personaly dont think its worth or possible to repair it since its made up of so many little peices to create a square and that it is t&g   I would without a dought replace it,


----------



## Rustedbird (Dec 1, 2006)

I have parquet too. So far removed about 40 sq feet of it. The home-owner applied stuff comes up easy. The foyer has this stuff put down with really strong glue. Would like to get rid of it but it might be easier to stick something over the top. Ideas?

Have to get up the parquet to fix the squeaks. So far, about twenty deck screws and counting.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Jan 10, 2007)

I have always been a strong beleiver in removing the old for the new. One thing you have to figure out is what is the new thickness going to be which will tell you how high the transition will be. I have always had to remove the parquet flooring and underlayment board (if any)  to make way for the new flooring.


----------



## mnp13 (Jan 17, 2007)

It makes me sad that you would remove it instead of repairing it. Old craftsmanship is so beautiful, and removing it would remove a little bit of beauty from your home. If you are planning to duplicate the floor that is one thing, but I'm sure that would cost a fortune. 

I'd have a floor person evaluate the damage. I had a similar problem, and they cut the toungues off of the boards, built a new piece and put it in. One area needed to be feathered to blend in but you can't even tell where it was done. 

there is a reason that I have never even considered buying a home younger than 75 years - you can't begin to compare the "personality" of an old house with a new house. My (hopefully) new home is 140 years old, sure it has some problems (like 140 year old windows!) but there is a reason it has stood for that long. I know of more than one $300,000 new home that is only a few years old that has structural problems already. Those homes aren't going to make it 140 years, plywood and drywall doesn't hold a candle to solid wood and plaster! 

If you are getting ready to sell, you will have buyers who want an old house, with old details. That will add value, not detract. My current home has 1 inch quarter sawn top nailed floor boards (a Rochester floor) it's beat up and shows all 75 years of it's life, but the house wouldn't be the same with a new floor.


----------



## glennjanie (Jan 18, 2007)

Hello Ellen:
I would remove the old and replace the whole thing with prefinished flooring or laminate. However, I think you will find that new parquet is the most economical wood floor you can use;  maybe you could go back with the same thing.
Glenn


----------



## mnp13 (Jan 18, 2007)

Daryl in Nanoose said:


> I personaly dont think its worth or possible to repair it since its made up of so many little peices to create a square and that it is t&g   I would without a dought replace it,



Personally, I would at least take the time to price it.

I know someone who contacted a high school shop teacher and had a student do the work for them. It was stunning, the student got a good grade and some extra money, and the floor looked good as new. It saved them a fortune and kept the character of the house.

Compare the prices and time - an entire new floor or some repair work. I'd be willing to guess you'd save money on the job by repairing it.

Just curious, why aren't you haveing this work done by your insurance company? The whole point of insurance is to return the damaged items to their original state. My next door neighbour had a catastrophic leak that damaged the entire first floor of his house. He has the same quarter sawn oak floors that I have. They replaced it with quarter sawn oak at an expense that was dizzying, but that is why he has homeowners insurance!


----------

